# OSX 10.6 ls -al what does @ mean



## wlende (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,

having installed a new user ("wlende") with sox 10.6.2 I ha got some permissions problems.

1. When listing with ls -al there is a @ in the permission-list.

eg.: drwx------ 23 wlende staff 782 31 Jan 14:28 Downloads
[email protected] 44 wlende staff 1496 31 Jan 14:13 Library

What does the @-character mean?

2. "Tinker Tools System" shows me that I have every right for the
folder /Documents, exept the right to change the owner.

However I can't write in subfolders of /Documents

3. Using the chmod command, what is to be done to repair this?


Thanks!

kind regards

Dr. Werner Ende 1. Februar 2010


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

To change owner, you need to use the 'chown' command.
Type 'man chown' to view options for this command.


----------

